# RTM and a 180, tankmates?



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I may have a line on some Mota for a 180 (6x2x2) that I am planning for my xmas present this year.. I'd like to try some other fish in the tank as well. All will start as juvies under 3" and hopefully all introduced together. The highlight of the tank would in the long run be a pair of RTM (with a little luck).
Would it be possible to keep any of the following in there: 
pair or 2 of Thorichthys?
pair of convicts?
single or pair paratilapia polleni or bleekeri
any plecos ?

I'm guessing some or all might work for awhile at least until some start reaching full size..


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've never kept any of the Parachromis species so I can't really give you any advice based upon first hand experiences. I will say one of the reasons I've stayed away from them though is simply because of their reputation for being highly aggressive as well as piscivorous -- which tends not to work well when trying to put together a community. Most pairs of Parachromis species that I have seen had a tank to themselves.

If you haven't seen any of Lee Nuttall's most recent videos, check them out. He recently setup a biotope dedicated to a beautiful pair of motas...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

oo I haven't seen those yet!

Yeah I know these guys can be nasty, I was hoping that perhaps the convicts and or firemouths would be small enough to not be bothered by the motas and big enough not to be eaten. The Paratilapia is just one of those fish on the bucket list and its big enough to not be eaten, but is it tough enough to hold its own...

anyways off to check the vids


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I believe P. motaguensis are native to El Savador and Guatemala. Guatemala has a wide array of cichlid species, so you could potentially attempt to setup a Guatemalan biotope which I think would be pretty cool.

Here's a complete list of fish species found in Guatemala: http://fish.mongabay.com/data/Guatemala.htm


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a pretty good selection! Now I am thinking of perhaps passing on the pair of RTM and going with a single. Then perhaps I can build a community perhaps small sized pairs, thoricthys and convicts with a few larger singles, such as a JD, salvini, and I must have the paratilapia either polleni or bleekeri. Guessing a freddy or loisellei would be too similar to the RTM though.
I have thought of a silly idea.. at least a little, of choosing a couple of small fish, say firemouths, convicts, BN's, some swordtails.. get a pair of each and let them populate the tank... Think in the end there can only be one though....

damnit... need more income,more time for pastimes, space, and tanks...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Stumbled upon this article..

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_motaguensis.php


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

skurj said:


> damnit... need more income,more time for pastimes, space, and tanks...


Story of my life.. Went to my LFS this evening and they had just received quite the shipment of cichlids in... RTMs, jags, sals, bleekeri, grammodes, istlanums, carpintis, and the list goes on! :roll:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> Stumbled upon this article..
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_motaguensis.php


Yeah I've read that one, I think it definitely teaches one lesson... these fish do not belong in a standard 55g tank, especially at 10" in length..

I'd love to get a pair in breeding colours, but it seems like that can at best be a temporary state, and I would be more entertained with a community. Perhaps a female RTM in my community setting would colour up a bit, particularly if I added one of the other guapotes.

oops its fight night.. my gold occies are trying to rip each other's head off..


----------

